
Little Sound DJ: A Game Boy Music Sequencer - polm23
https://www.littlesounddj.com/lsd/index.html
======
polm23
This popular Game Boy sequencer recently became free, so it's a great time to
try it out. It's a Game Boy ROM so you can compose in an emulator on on real
hardware.

